# HGH Fragment 176-191 Dosage Instructions



## crackrbaby (May 9, 2012)

Dose per injection: 250mcg (0.25mg)
Injections per vial: 8 x 250mcg injections
Amount to Inject: If you have used 1ml of water for mixing then a 250mcg dosage = 0.125ml (or 12.5 units on Insulin Syringe). If you have used 2ml of water for mixing then 250mcg = 0.25ml (or 25 units). If you have used 3ml of water for mixing then 250mcg = 0.375ml (or 37.5 units).


Injection Frequency


1 x 250mcg per day, taken either prior to exercise (cardio) or at night time before bed. For those whose budget allows it, the dosage can be increased to 1 x 500mcg injection per day of 2 x 250mcg injections per day.


Diet Restrictions


Since HGH Fragment 176-191 works by releasing stored fat into the blood for usage as energy, it therefore makes sense to not consume calories around the time of your injection, since the body will more than likely preferably use them over the fat released by the peptide. Your results will be much more significant if you follow the following principles:


Morning injection: Inject first thing in the morning, do some cardio exercise, then wait several hours before eating breakfast. When you do eat your first meal try to make it high in protein, low fat and low carbohydrates.


Night time injection: Have your last meal of the day at least 3 hours before going to bed and try to make it a meal high in protein, low in fat and low in carbohydrates (a good example would be some kind of meat or fish along with salad/vegetables).
Following either one of the above routines will ensure your body best utilizes the fat burning effects of HGH Fragment 176-191 as you will either be burning fat all morning, particularly during your cardio exercise, or you will be experiencing significant fat loss all night while you sleep.


Recommended Diet


For fat loss to occur with any kind of weight loss supplement, a calorie deficit needs to be present. This means that each day you are eating less calories than the energy your body is expending (so your body then has to burn stored fat for energy). For women this is about 1500-2000 calories and for males this is about 2500-3000 calories, depending on the level of activity (those who exercise would obviously be closer to the higher value).


Furthermore, to obtain the best results possible and most amount of fat loss from HGH Fragment 176-191 you should be following a diet which is high in protein, moderate in fat and low in carbohydrates, in addition to performing cardio exercise as often as possible. Developing these kind of habits will not only allow you to lose fat while using the product, but also keep it off afterwards.
(All info gathered via internet )


----------

